# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Претензии на истинность в религии, как оскорбление других конфессий

## Правислав

Является ли Кришна - Бхагаваном, верховой личностью Бога?
Является ли информация изложенная в ведических писаниях (Бхагавад-Гита,  Шримад Бхагаватам и др.) истинной? 

Если да, то:

Христиане могут думать точно так же в отношении своего Бога и своих Бого-откровенных писаний и другие религии могут занимать аналогичную позицию. Не может быть  два, три,..., восемь бхагаванов, кто-то должен стоять на ступень ниже, а кто-то выше, ну это по логике. А если одни религиозные тексты вступают в противоречие с другими? И когда каждый считает, что только его религия истинная, возникает гарантированный повод для конфликта. Как разрешить противоречие? 

С одной стороны мы за мир и дружбу, с другой, если каждый претендует на истину, то драка не за горами.
Должны ли мы признавать право на истину у других, и не пострадает ли от этого истина каждого из нас? Не будет ли являться двуличностью считать внутри конфессии свою веру и философию истинной, и при этом, в отношении с другими, хитрить и говорить о многогранности истины?

Благодарю за ответы!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Мы должны смириться с тем, что наш мировоззренческий выбор в части специфики и особенностей нашей веры не может быть навязан окружающим, не желающим разделять особенности нашего мировоззрения. В этом проявляется наша свобода. Конечно, в случае если мы стремимся сделать мир лучше и желаем избавить мир от ненужных страданий, мы ведём соответствующую пропаганду, пытаясь улучшить мир. Мы можем также пропагандировать нашу философию и мировоззрение, но люди могут принять его свободно. Нет возможности примирить между собой различные религиозные мировоззрения во всём, и они будут также расходиться. Другое дело, что наша философия может исключать право на существование других групп инаковерующих. Приведём пример с широко распространённым воззрением в христианстве, согласно которому неверующие в Христа обязаны будут навечно страдать в аду. На фоне подобной перспективы попытки насильного обращения в "правильную религию" могут казаться незначительной платой за спасение от вечных и неизбежных адских мук. Другой подход предлагает гаудия-вайшнавизм, согласно которому, к Богу разные люди могут относиться по разному в рамках различных верований. Их путь будет в разной степени успешным, более того, вайшнавы именно свой духовный путь считают наилучшим, но одновременно они признают, что искренние верующие в рамках других религий также обретут духовное благо, искренне следуя основным заповедям собственной религии при условии её авторитетности (т.е. при условии того, что именно Бог или Его истинный представитель смогли адекватно транслировать в рамках данной традиции Божественное послание), и она не является выдуманной.

----------

